# Micro Scalextric - James Bond Skyfall set



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I was on the Scalextric website today and I was intrigued to see a new Skyfall set has been announced to coincide with the new James Bond film.

The cars have not been announced as yet but the current box art has the Aston Martin DB5 and the Aston Martin DBS from the Casino Royale movie. 

I know the DBS has already been released in the Quantum of Solace set and looks lovely but I think a DB5 is an extremely exciting possibility.

Of course there is a good chance only one, none or both of these cars will be in the actual set. I'm hoping for the DB5 obviously although I would prefer clear windows which is something Micro Scalextric do not do. That's a minor consideration though!

Anyone else interested in this release?

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I try to keep my Micro Scalextric collection up to date, but it's harder with this manufacturer. The only way to get the cars is from the UK and almost all the cars are only released in sets, so either you have to buy the whole set (big $$) or find someone who sells the cars seperately and is willing to ship overseas. Then add in the shipping.

But when they come out, I'll no doubt look to get them at some point.

Joe


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been watching their website for the cars to be announced for some time now. It's interesting that the 1/32 scale Skyfall set has the Range Rover Evoque along with the DB5.

I think they would have a better chance of getting the proportions correct on the Range Rover than the DB5, and not sure why they would issue the same set in different scales with different cars.

Maybe things will change by the time the micro set is released.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Joe, 

There are usually some people breaking the sets up and selling the brand new pairs of cars on UK ebay. If you are struggling for any, let me know and I can buy and ship them for you.

GTPGuy, thanks for the info on the 1/32nd set. That does make things interesting! As you say a Range Rover would be easy although it'll be giant like the Minis and rally cars!


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Jadlam ship world wide, Im amazed how many times brits mention them and it seems to fall on deaf earlobes. I have done what Gareth offers to do, and it is always dearer than Jadlam.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Chop1965 said:


> Jadlam ship world wide, Im amazed how many times brits mention them and it seems to fall on deaf earlobes. I have done what Gareth offers to do, and it is always dearer than Jadlam.


I have ordered from Jadlam, but their international shipping prices are based on the value of the item, not it's weight or size. This can cause shipping to be really high. The shipping for HO cars can get unbelievably expensive when based on the value of the cars.

Joe


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

The Scalextric website now shows the cars in the micro Skyfall set.
They are the DBS previously also used in the Quantum of Solace set, and the DB5. 

I'm not sure about the proportions of the DB5 looking at the picture on the site.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

It's so obviously, at the mo, a photoshoppie-jobbie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I try to keep my Micro Scalextric collection up to date, but it's harder with this manufacturer. The only way to get the cars is from the UK and almost all the cars are only released in sets, so either you have to buy the whole set (big $$) or find someone who sells the cars seperately and is willing to ship overseas. Then add in the shipping.
> 
> But when they come out, I'll no doubt look to get them at some point.
> 
> Joe


A couple years ago for Christmas I bought the Micro-Scaley Transformers cars for the kids (yeah, right, that's why they're on MY display shelf  ) from a seller in England. They seemed to be a pretty big seller and as I recall, they were reasonable about shipping here. If you want, I can try to figure out later who the seller was by going thru my Fleabay feedback...

--rick


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like slotcarsdirect.

Avoid slowracer or similar names.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds familiar, I will double-check later if I can. There was actually an issue with my particular order, but it was handled very well. As I recall, they sent me two open-wheel Mercedes instead of the Transformers cars. The guy was very nice about it... he told me I could keep the wrong cars either way, and he would either refund my full purchase price + shipping or send me the right cars at no additional charge. I wouldn't hesitate to deal with them again.

--rick


----------

